# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Financa 5... 64 Bit ????

## Snake Eyes

pershendetje

a ka ndonje link per te gjetur financa 5 per 64 bit windows ???


flm.....

----------


## darwin

> pershendetje
> 
> a ka ndonje link per te gjetur financa 5 per 64 bit windows ???
> 
> 
> flm.....


nuk punon në 64bit, vëre shpirtin në paqe

----------


## shiptariteknik

Mund te perdoresh ndonje nga platformat per virtualizim sic jane Microsoft Virtual PC ose Virtual Box dhe te instalosh brenda nje nga versionet 32 bit te Windows-it qe ti perdor.Pastaj brenda tij mund te instalosh versionin 32 bit te programit qe ti kerkon.Nqs nuk di si instalosh apo ti perdoresh Microsoft Virtual PC apo Virtual Box ,kerko ne google se ka plot.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Programe Falas ,lojra ,anti virus dhe gjithcka me nje klik ne http://www.programefalas.com

----------


## Snake Eyes

shum flm per ndihmen. po e le fare me mire. 

kalofshi mire.

----------

